
AWS VP James Hamilton on AWS scale, network, security (video) - nodesocket
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyOAjFNPAbA
======
nodesocket
You can genuinely tell that James finds all this technology fascinating. He
talks about fiber, networking, power, redundancy, scale all with utter
enthusiasm.

